# G12 vs Sony RX100 vs Olympus E420



## qwertyjjj (Nov 26, 2012)

On this post, I discussed how to get low f or a nice bokeh effect on small cameras: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...s/305296-point-n-shoot-good-depth-view-3.html
I currently have the G12 and it's just not good enough so I was advised to either get a Sony RX1000 or an Olympus E420 2nd hand.
Is the RX1000 much better than the G12? It seems small enough as a point n shoot but it's fairly pricey!

Surely if I get an E420, then there's no point spending on a RX1000, I would be better to get a cheap Point N Shoot?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 26, 2012)

what does "not good enough" mean?  I have the g12 as a backup to my dslr and use it quite a bit lately.  Where do you find it coming up short?


----------



## Dao (Nov 26, 2012)

For the E420,  you MAYBE still able to find a new one in Walmart store.  

Olympus E-420 Black SLR Digital Camera With 14-42mm Zoom Lens & 2.7" LCD: Digital Cameras : Walmart.com

There are people reported picked them up new for $110 +tax.   In my area, for in store pickup, only one store said "Limited Stock".  Of course, your miles may vary.  

So if you are thinking about getting the E-420, try it and see if your local Walmart have them in stock for $110 clearance price.  Kind of like buy online and pick up in local store.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Nov 27, 2012)

Johnboy2978 said:


> what does "not good enough" mean?  I have the g12 as a backup to my dslr and use it quite a bit lately.  Where do you find it coming up short?



it's too big and it doesn't do bokeh very well.


----------

